# Kamut - Khorasan Wheat Flour



## Mad Cook (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone used this?

 Good, bad or indifferent?

 Bought some in the health food shop.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2014)

I have never used the flour, but we buy kamut bread every once in a while. It tastes pretty much like any other whole grain bread. But, it is more likely for the slices to break than with wheat bread.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 18, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I have never used the flour, but we buy kamut bread every once in a while. It tastes pretty much like any other whole grain bread. But, it is more likely for the slices to break than with wheat bread.


Thanks Taxi. I bought it in the heat of the moment and then things got in the way and I shoved it in the freezer until "I got a round tuit". Found it this morning and remembered I'd asked on DC so came to look.

 I'm not a very good wholegrain bread maker and usually include a little unbleached white flour to stabilise it, so I might experiment a bit with the kamut flour.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2014)

Good luck with the bread. Adding a bit of unbleached, white flour is probably a good idea. My problem with baking whole grain breads is that they don't rise enough. I solve that by using more yeast.


----------

